# It's official. I'm a Millennium Series addict.



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone...was supposed to start this thread but he's taking too long and I'm too eager to share this magnificent light.

To start things off I present my crosshairs M3 with 19 LED KL2 and SW01 slim.


----------



## Rat (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Surefire Millennium Series.*

WOW! Nice you finally got it all together looks great. Just love the Crosshair logos and that version of the logo looks better than the real early ones in my opinion. 
I think that person who said he would get the Millennium Series thread going properly has been doing to many double shifts to pay for all his lights and just did not have enough hours in the days to get it all done who was that *:thinking:*


How about changing the name of the thread to encourage others to post their pics of their Millennium’s 
To something like 

*show us your Millennium Series *

*or *

*Its official. I'm a Millennium Series addict*

I have a few pics done to add to this thread just need to find the time to upload them.

cheers for now.


----------



## samuraishot (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Surefire Millennium Series.*

Sorry, no M-series lights in my stable (at least not yet!), but I like the 2nd title suggestion given by Rat  

James, your sample is slammin! Give us more angles


----------



## LightJunk (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Surefire Millennium Series.*

The M series...does the M1 count?

I like the 2nd title as well.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 17, 2013)

The M1 only counts if you sell it to me :devil:
Title has been changed. Thanks Will & everyone for the great name.

now let's get this thread loaded with pictures.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll play...although I no longer have a 19-LED KL2 :0(

Here's an M1LT (?) shown next to an M3LT-S (Yes, it works...but impractical as hell)





And an M961-3lts thinga-ma-jigger :0)





OK, now for some real non frankenstein millenium goodness

M3 with 2nd gen bezel





Old school M3's and M6 Magnumlight






Magnum and Guardian M6's shown side-by-side





Several of the M3's shown with an L6





The millenium family for a get together





M918FA on my 870 Marine Magnum





And some Millenium "compatabilty" diagrams:













And lastly, a M981 12-volt weapon light


----------



## Rat (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice Collection :thumbsup:
4th picture down the M3 on the right that's the famous CPF NIB/NOS still with tag M3 A00180 Isn't it :naughty:

In the first picture the UL10 does that tail cap screw on ? I cannot find a tailcap to fit my UL10 ?



EDIT: NIB/NOS = New In Box / New Old Stock


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, it is the famous A00180. Luckily I got a replacement, though not nearly as nice. I was able to get a tailcap on the specific model of LU10. If you look at it in the "Compatability Diagram" pic, you'll notice that it has just a hair more space below the threads, which allows you to get the tailcap on it.


----------



## PCC (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Rat (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet 2, 3, 4 now you just need the 6 :devil:


----------



## Rat (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I think I have most of the M2 Generations plus one proto type. Correct me if I have anything wrong.


1# 1st​ Gen* *The Centurion.* Logo: Crosshair & Centurion blank on the other side. Old school clip, three flats version, plane Z44 bezel and laser products tailcap. 

It’s a little controversial some people call it the first C2 but it came with a manual that had “M2 Centurion” on the cover see below. Most people know it as the early M2.

2# 2nd​ Gen* *The Millennium Series M2 CENTURION. *Logo: Crosshair on one side with Millennium Series M2 Centurion on the other. 
Three flats version, old school clip, plane Z44 bezel and laser products tailcap.

Very rare M2 only one other CPF member that I know of has one. Could be more as there are so many SF collector sleepers out there. 


3# 3rd​ Gen* *The Millennium Series M2 CENTURION. *Logo: Surefire on one side with Millennium Series M2 Centurion on the other. 
Three flats version, New clip, ribbed shock absorbing plane bezel, laser products tailcap low serial numbers around 6000 & www.Surefire tailcap on higher serial number.

4# 4th Gen* *The Millennium Series M2 CENTURION. *Logo: Surefire on one side with Millennium Series M2 Centurion US patents on the other. 
Four flats version, New clip, ribbed shock absorbing plane bezel and some with the caution hot logo, www.Surefire tailcap.

5# Proto type* *The Digital Series M2D CENTURION. *Logo: Surefire on one side with Digital Series M2D CENTURION on the other.
Four flats version, New clip, Different machining on the crown of the body, Mini M3 style shock absorbing plane bezel, Spec’s PWN 4VDC 5W. Inductor tailcap.

6# 5th​ Gen** The Millennium Series M2 CENTURION. *Logo: Surefire on one side with Millennium Series M2 Centurion US patents on the other*. NOTE*: also came out with the new Surefire logo 
Four flats version, New clip, New style shock absorbing bezel caution hot logo, www.Surefire tailcap.












N0:1





No:5










No:2










This Manual came with light No: 1 "Not the light above"





cheers


----------



## badtziscool (Jan 17, 2013)

Rat. Your SF collection NEVER ceases to amaze me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PCC (Jan 17, 2013)

Rat said:


> Sweet 2, 3, 4 now you just need the 6 :devil:


Yeah, need both an M2 and an M6. The "M2" shown in my photo is really an L5 body with an M2 bezel and HA III Z41.


----------



## red_hackle (Jan 20, 2013)

Loving this thread... makes me want to beef up my recently downsized collection again!


----------



## tobrien (Jan 21, 2013)

nice shots everyone!

they never made an M5 did they?


----------



## Rat (Jan 21, 2013)

red_hackle said:


> Loving this thread... makes me want to beef up my recently downsized collection again!


 Red you do know that you have played a big part in my obsession with C2’s & M2’s. It all started with yours and Eric’s cool collections of some of the nicest M2’s & C2’s I have ever seen. So yes you are to blame for my loss of plenty of $$$

You should post a few pic’s of your M2's in here when you get time.






tobrien said:


> nice shots everyone!
> 
> they never made an M5 did they?



No M5  Have a read here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?203606-Surefire-M5

cheers


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't have the M4 or an M1 yet. But here we go.

Here is my M6, M3T with SW02 tailcap, M2 with Ribbed Head and a Z48 tailcap and a couple of parts a M2 (Z32) New Style Head and a HAIII Z41








Millennium Weaponlight dont remember the part # HAIII Bezel/Nitrolon Body 6V


----------



## el_Pablo (Jan 23, 2013)

My little contribution :

- M3 bored (2x IMR18490), MN11, AW softstart 3 modes (not in the SW02)

- M2, Nailbender XP-E2 R3 SMO 1.4A (real Thrower)


----------



## Rat (Jan 24, 2013)

Great combo's Pablo & Big. I think the SW02 was meant to be on the M3 it looks so at home.

Here is one more of mine. I have had it for a while now got it from a CPF member a few years back cannot remember who but thanks again I am sure you know who you are. NIB never used
This M4 has the *best HA finish out of all my Surefire lights*. It is just amazing it's hard to explain the finish. The best way I can think of would be a very dry look if that makes any sense and perfect matching HA with all three parts.


Cross-hair A000667





cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 24, 2013)

Back row: M4 CB with SW01 fatty and it's twin with an Armor black Cerakote job.
M6 CB with MD60
sides. LEFT: Crosshairs M3 with SW01 Slim adn KL2. RIGHT: M3 CB with Z48
Front Center: 3flats M2


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow Rat...that M4 is sexy!!! Not only the cross hairs, but I like that 40's look that the flat bezel turbo-heads give those lights.

Nice lights James...that KL2 looks better on yer lights than it did on mine :0) That M2 is awesome as well!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 24, 2013)

Will has a ridiculous collection as we all know. It's incredible when he pulls out a piece like that M4 and shares it with us common folk.

I regret selling my M1 so much now...
I'm really liking the M4 and the look of the old M3 head...


----------



## Rat (Jan 25, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Will has a ridiculous collection as we all know. It's incredible when he pulls out a piece like that M4 and shares it with us common folk.


 
Your Millennium’s are top notch James and look who’s down front a *Mint M2 three flats* very nice.


I have a very nice collection I know and I feel very privileged and grateful to all the CPF members who have helped me collect such a nice bunch of lights. 
But I know there are so many other members with very nice Surefire collections that would rival mine in size and rarity but we never get to see them because they prefer to stay what I call a Surefire sleeper collector :devil: 
Just hope some of you sleepers let us see just a little of your collections one day. You know who you all are :naughty:





angelofwar said:


> Wow Rat...that M4 is sexy!!! Not only the cross hairs, but I like that 40's look that the flat bezel turbo-heads give those lights.



She sure is a beauty I should of taken a shot with the M4 next to the original box. I just wish I could remember which CPF member sold it to me. 

Here is the other side







cheers


----------



## el_Pablo (Jan 26, 2013)

a lot of nice M series there!

I'm dying to find a KL2 led module.


----------



## PolygonalGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a mint all original M981 that I bought years ago. What is the best wat to upgrade that beast? I have been getting yhe bug for modding Nd upgrad8ng all of my weapon lights and older Surefires. I dont mean to jump in your thread but you seem to have the toys similar to mine  
Thanks!


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll play.

All the M6 are different. Only 1 twin.













Rare ones. 







Cheers,
LJ


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 22, 2013)

PolygonalGuy said:


> I have a mint all original M981 that I bought years ago. What is the best wat to upgrade that beast? I have been getting yhe bug for modding Nd upgrad8ng all of my weapon lights and older Surefires. I dont mean to jump in your thread but you seem to have the toys similar to mine
> Thanks!



Those were some nice lights. Another variation of the M981's was the Leopard Light...basically a 12volt weapon mounted for sniper rifles, designed for target ID/distraction. The best upgrade would be to add a Malkoff MD60 LED drop-in.


----------



## Rat (Feb 23, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> I'll play.
> 
> All the M6 are different. Only 1 twin.
> 
> ...



Hey LightJunk
You have some cool Millennium lights their :thumbsup:

How many different variations do you think there is of the M6 lights ? true SF ones that is ?
I can only think of 5 but there could be more

1. Early crosshair version
2. Millennium Series M6 all in one line
3. Millennium Series than M6 under that
4. Magnumtlight "spelling mistake" 
5. latest version

Can anybody think of any others ?

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 23, 2013)

LJ, 5 SW02s, that's awesome! 
You have a very very nice collection my friend. 
Now help me find an M1! ! 
(and early production M3)


----------



## LightJunk (Feb 23, 2013)

Rat said:


> Hey LightJunk
> You have some cool Millennium lights their :thumbsup:
> 
> How many different variations do you think there is of the M6 lights ? true SF ones that is ?
> ...



Thanks Rat. I couldn't think of more. I'm looking for what I don't have in the collection - the M6 that is.

The ones I have in pictures are 

1. Early crosshair version
2. Millennium Series M6 all in one line
3. Millennium Series than M6 under that
4. "Millenium" Spelling mistake - Surefire missed out an "n" 
5. latest version
6. Black M6? Nah just kidding. It's a Cerakoted Graphite Black.



jamesmtl514 said:


> LJ, 5 SW02s, that's awesome!
> You have a very very nice collection my friend.
> Now help me find an M1! !
> (and early production M3)



Thanks James. You can get one from op....pl...t for $119.99.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got a NIB M2 coming from a good member here, so i'll be joining y'all soon enough (I've already joined mentally, however )


----------



## tobrien (Feb 28, 2013)

got an M2 now _and_ an M1.

the M1 is *A00773*. pretty low huh? I bought the M1 for modding (milky when he gets cleared up).

the M2 is *A107221*

I'd like to think I've joined your ranks guys 

edit for photo:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to the club Tobrien. 
Nice catch, once again, on that lovely M1, even though it would look better in my family portrait


----------



## Rat (Feb 28, 2013)

tobrien said:


> the M1 is *A00773*. pretty low huh? I bought the M1 for modding (milky when he gets cleared up).
> 
> I'd like to think I've joined your ranks guys



Nice tobrien welcome to the Millennium club :thumbsup:

Seeing you are planning on modding that M1 how about swapping it for a higher serial number ? 
I have two both brand new never used one is the same logo as yours serial number A04370 the other has the new logo A16963.
I was planning on modding the one with the new logo as I was thinking new logo with the latest led chip makes sense. But I know I will never get around to doing it.
I pay postage of cause and only if yours is also in mint condition.
Let me know.

cheers


----------



## Rat (Feb 28, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> Thanks Rat. I couldn't think of more. I'm looking for what I don't have in the collection - the M6 that is.
> 
> The ones I have in pictures are
> 
> ...




Did not know of two M6 lights having spelling mistakes. I only knew of the Magnumtlight so there is also a Millenium missing "n"
Thanks for the heads up now I need to add both M6's with the spelling mistakes to my list.
Can you point it out is it the first M6 on the left in your first pic ?

thx


----------



## tobrien (Feb 28, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Welcome to the club Tobrien.
> Nice catch, once again, on that lovely M1, even though it would look better in my family portrait





Rat said:


> Nice tobrien welcome to the Millennium club :thumbsup:
> 
> Seeing you are planning on modding that M1 how about swapping it for a higher serial number ?
> I have two both brand new never used one is the same logo as yours serial number A04370 the other has the new logo A16963.
> ...



thanks you two! I appreciate it! I'm keeping my M1 though, I love the low number and it's my first M1 (I've been after buying one for a looong time now for modding)


----------



## LightJunk (Mar 1, 2013)

Rat said:


> Did not know of two M6 lights having spelling mistakes. I only knew of the Magnumtlight so there is also a Millenium missing "n"
> Thanks for the heads up now I need to add both M6's with the spelling mistakes to my list.
> Can you point it out is it the first M6 on the left in your first pic ?
> 
> thx




I think you'll have no problem searching for one at CPFMP. I saw you're one of the stalkers there...LOL

I found this at CPFMP http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Millenium-quot-version&p=4674073#post4674073

I noticed the wrong spelling so I grab it immediately. Here's a closeup of the M6.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 7, 2013)

Another M4 showed up...I'm starting to see a pattern...




The pretender...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 7, 2013)

M4 with red filter.




On


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm definitely addicted :/

On my M6 with MD60


----------



## cland72 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Another M4 showed up...I'm starting to see a pattern...
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/07/se7u6eja.jpg



holy crap. nice...


----------



## Rat (Mar 13, 2013)

My M6 lights. 
These suckers are all minty NIB boys :naughty: All three have perfect matching HA which is very cool for M6 lights.

















:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 13, 2013)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

Such a nice lineup.


----------



## bound (Mar 13, 2013)

Rat said:


> My M6 lights.
> These suckers are all minty NIB boys :naughty: All three have perfect matching HA which is very cool for M6 lights.
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hello Rat,
Let me shock and suffocation! ! !:twothumbs


----------



## marklanchafan (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Hi 
I am a newcomer

I would like to join the club. 
I have a few M series.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 15, 2013)

marklanchafan said:


> Hi Hi
> I am a newcomer
> 
> I would like to join the club.
> I have a few M series.



you could've said you were a long time lurker (or had an old account and lost your password) and we'd believe you with an M-series collection like that


----------



## marklanchafan (Mar 15, 2013)

tobrien said:


> you could've said you were a long time lurker (or had an old account and lost your password) and we'd believe you with an M-series collection like that



Hi 

mm...... How you know I lost my account?

I only have these M series. M is always expensive. 
So... I like P more . ... HAHA


----------



## Tana (Mar 15, 2013)

GUYS !!! This is my latest finding (that metal detector investment was a real-deal)... 






Unfortunately, it does show some "character"... bezel has few dings and edge grinding and tailcap looks like it survived a drop from few feet directly on it... at least the body is in pristine condition, no dings and a beautiful matching OD color...
Sighhhh...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 16, 2013)

This is such a fun thread to follow. M series lights are beautiful.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 16, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> This is such a fun thread to follow. M series lights are beautiful.



I couldn't have said it better


----------



## Patriot (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, great lights you guys. I sure enjoy seeing those uniquely marks ones too! Here's a few of my Millenniums...








The 2nd from the left, with blank side, began life as a SF Catalog model, subsequently owned by CPF members Mcgizmo, Kiessling, Team Member and now mine.  The third from the right used to be owned by member, Illum. I've forgotten where the Crosshair badged one came from but maybe he'll chime in and remind me. I have papers attached to each light but am missing the info for that particular one.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very sweet lineup Patriot! Just when i thought i saw all the M6 variations possible... Thanks!


----------



## Rat (Mar 21, 2013)

Tana said:


> GUYS !!! This is my latest finding (that metal detector investment was a real-deal)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Tana
Nice find the three flats M2 is one of my fav’s. 
Did you really find it with a metal detector? Or are you joking ?
If you are for real what’s the chances of a Surefire fanatic finding a rare Surefire M2 out with he’s detector amazing luck.

The body being in pristine condition is a bonus. You will find a ribbed bezel if you keep your eyes out. One only sold last week on MP with the *non Hot logo version*. Also being a high serial number for a 3 flats A14696 the tailcap would be a www.surefire tailcap so you should find one of those as well with some luck. The trick will be matching the HA that early HA is a hard one to find.
At least it's not a low number as they have the Laser products tailcaps. They almost never turn up I have given up looking.
Still it's a nice 3 flats M2 good find.


`



Patriot said:


> Wow, great lights you guys. I sure enjoy seeing those uniquely marks ones too! Here's a few of my Millenniums...
> 
> The 2nd from the left, with blank side, began life as a SF Catalog model, subsequently owned by CPF members Mcgizmo, Kiessling, Team Member and now mine.  The third from the right used to be owned by member, Illum. I've forgotten where the Crosshair badged one came from but maybe he'll chime in and remind me. I have papers attached to each light but am missing the info for that particular one.



Nice group of M6's *Patriot* so sweet love them. Guess who just fitted a M3 bezel on his M6 
Whats the serial number of the Crosshair M6 ? I like the out lined logo's on these crosshair M6's more than the block lettering of the real early crosshaired ones.

Tell us more about the blank M6 ? Is it blank on both sides ? Do you know why they left it blank ?
I think I found it in the 2002 catalog (I also think I need a life)






:wave:


----------



## Tana (Mar 21, 2013)

Rat said:


> Hey Tana
> Nice find the three flats M2 is one of my fav’s.
> Did you really find it with a metal detector? Or are you joking ?
> If you are for real what’s the chances of a Surefire fanatic finding a rare Surefire M2 out with he’s detector amazing luck.
> ...



Thanks, Rat...

Well, the story with metal detector is a joke, of course... but I did find it by pure luck as I went to fix one guy's laptop few days before I posted in the thread and while messing around his (messed up) table, I noticed this beauty (clip was all bent out of shape, that's my spare clip I took off of C2)... he said that he has it since he was deployed at the middle east, given to him by some soldier... and that soldier was given the light by someone from Surefire HQ, at least that's what he said... so he said "that's how I know it's genuine Surefire"... 

So while I was trying to troubleshoot his laptop, we went on and on and he figured out that I'm flashoholic with weakness to Surefires which was the feeling he really liked, I believe... so later on I figured out that his HDD is failing and he got all scared, all pics and videos, personal files still on the laptop... so I gave him a deal of a lifetime - WD Blue 1TB HDD, brand new (my personal spare that I bought for $95) and complete setup of OS and backup of all things from his HDD to this new one... so the next day, as I promised (after fixing it deep into the night) I brought him his precious laptop and old HDD and got this beauty... Batteries were expiring in 2015, both had 2.9V in them... they were turned BACKWARDS inside but it worked for some reason...

As I'm more into modding things than collecting like you and James, I might try to sell this in the future instead of try to find replacement bezel and tailcap (but that body sure is more sexy than both of my C2-HA and C2-BK) so I could invest in black KL4 and E1E/E2E... too bad bezel and tailcap aren't pristine like body is...


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, most Incan sure fires will work with the batteries installed backwards.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 23, 2013)

SF must've changed the M1 slightly in its days. the M1 in the pic I posted earlier in this thread has *four* 'slots' for grip rings. My M1 as y'all could see came _without_ grip rings. No biggie, I just got some replacement ones for free from Surefire, but they sent _five_ and I looked at the product page and there are *five* on their photo. 

this is pretty cool though, it means my M1 (A00773) is pretty old I guess. When did these come out anyways? early 2000s?


----------



## Rat (Mar 24, 2013)

tobrien said:


> SF must've changed the M1 slightly in its days. the M1 in the pic I posted earlier in this thread has *four* 'slots' for grip rings. My M1 as y'all could see came _without_ grip rings. No biggie, I just got some replacement ones for free from Surefire, but they sent _five_ and I looked at the product page and there are *five* on their photo.
> 
> this is pretty cool though, it means my M1 (A00773) is pretty old I guess. When did these come out anyways? early 2000s?




Good observation never noticed that before.
They first appear in the 2001 catalogue but I do not have the 2000 so I do not really know.
The old school M1 was the 3DL I will post a pic later I have a mint one in my collection.

I just checked my early serial number M1 and it also has 4 slots and my high serial number M1 still with the old logo has 5 slots.
So as far as collecting goes looks like there is three versions of the M1 to collect.

1. Early 4 slots
2. Old logo 5 slots
3. New logo 5 slots

Good find tobrian
cheers


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## tobrien (Mar 25, 2013)

Rat said:


> Good observation never noticed that before.
> They first appear in the 2001 catalogue but I do not have the 2000 so I do not really know.
> The old school M1 was the 3DL I will post a pic later I have a mint one in my collection.
> 
> ...



thank you for your feedback 

That's some good detective work on the three styles. I'm even more proud of this M1 now


----------



## Rat (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Brigadier
Those bezel rings on the two smaller M3 heads look like they would do some damage  I like your idea on the tail cap notches :thumbsup:




tobrien said:


> thank you for your feedback
> 
> That's some good detective work on the three styles. I'm even more proud of this M1 now



Hey tobrein
I just got my early M1 in the mail today after only having the pictures to check it over until now. I have just noticed they also have the standard Z41 tailcap.
The later version with the five slots has a Z58 clicky tailcap. The batteries in this early one expired in 2011 so your 2000- 2001 is looking about right. I love the early HA as well very nice and it is shorter than the other two. Next time I get the camera out I will take some shots of all three.

:wave:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 28, 2013)

In the tradition of the C3 Army, presenting the M2 Army (over 15K OTF):


----------



## cland72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Holy shhhh


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 28, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> In the tradition of the C3 Army, presenting the M2 Army (over 15K OTF):




lovecpf:bow::bow:


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Patriot (Mar 30, 2013)

Rat said:


> Nice group of M6's *Patriot* so sweet love them. Guess who just fitted a M3 bezel on his M6
> Whats the serial number of the Crosshair M6 ? I like the out lined logo's on these crosshair M6's more than the block lettering of the real early crosshaired ones.
> 
> Tell us more about the blank M6 ? Is it blank on both sides ? Do you know why they left it blank ?
> ...





Hey Rat! Yeah that was the catalog!! That's the same picture I have as well. I'm not sure why it was left black or what the story was. You never know with SF! The number on the cross hair version is 0959 I believe. I like the both the block lettering and this style since they're both unique. I really enjoyed looking at the versions you had posted as well. Great pictures! Fun stuff! 

Here's a cropped shot of the center 5...


----------



## Rat (Apr 3, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Hey Rat! Yeah that was the catalog!! That's the same picture I have as well. I'm not sure why it was left black or what the story was. You never know with SF! The number on the cross hair version is 0959 I believe. I like the both the block lettering and this style since they're both unique. I really enjoyed looking at the versions you had posted as well. Great pictures! Fun stuff!
> Here's a cropped shot of the center 5...



Thanks for all the info.I am still on the hunt for one of the early block lettering types and the ones with the typo mistakes. 
I just took a picture of my whole gang before one leaves home for good as I traded it awhile ago A000311 second from the right.











cheers


----------



## bound (Apr 3, 2013)

Rat said:


> Thanks for all the info.I am still on the hunt for one of the early block lettering types and the ones with the typo mistakes.
> I just took a picture of my whole gang before one leaves home for good as I traded it awhile ago A000311 second from the right.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rat,
M6s see any people will saliva Montreal!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsupclap:


----------



## bound (Apr 3, 2013)

ElectronGuru said:


> In the tradition of the C3 Army, presenting the M2 Army (over 15K OTF):



So many C3s, is simply a group army!:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2013)

Rat said:


> Thanks for all the info.I am still on the hunt for one of the early block lettering types and the ones with the typo mistakes.
> I just took a picture of my whole gang before one leaves home for good as I traded it awhile ago A000311 second from the right.



Wow, that's a beauty! I'm kind of surprised that you're letting it go though. I suspect you have a good reason. What the history surrounding the "Photon King 1?" I've seen it in your avatar many times but never stopped to ask because I didn't know it was mounted to an M6 body.

Thanks!


----------



## Rat (Apr 6, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Wow, that's a beauty! I'm kind of surprised that you're letting it go though. I suspect you have a good reason. What the history surrounding the "Photon King 1?" I've seen it in your avatar many times but never stopped to ask because I didn't know it was mounted to an M6 body.
> Thanks!




Yes it was hard but I had two that are only a few numbers apart and they are identical so I traded for some lights and stuff I do not have.

The Photon King 1 has a big history here on CPF and the M6 body is also plane with a PK signature on it than it has a clear HA coat really smooth in the hand.
I did a special thread on it here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ire-PK-amp-CPF-History-in-one-important-light


:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rat i love seeing photos of PK1! 

Here is a fresh morning pic. There is an imposter among the Mil lights though...


----------



## Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Rat i love seeing photos of PK1!
> 
> Here is a fresh morning pic. There is an imposter among the Mil lights though...



Is that a blank M4 body ? Whats the history behind it ?





There's no better than NIB old stock love it :thumbsup: I have a few crosshair M3's but this new one is the only one I have with that rarer bezel.





:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful light! I have a similar one in the mail, but it's a beaten beauty


----------



## Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Beautiful light! I have a similar one in the mail, but it's a beaten beauty



I have only seen that bezel once before on a M3 it has the Knurling on the bottom section of the bezel not the top section. Let me know what yours is when you get it.

You missed my question above "Is that a blank M4 body ? Whats the history behind it ?" 

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hahaha Will... Wouldn't you want to know. It's a regular M4 i had cerakoted armor black. 

It's one of my grail lights. I love the look and feel. 
I just can't believe in hindsight i coated a mint SW01 fatty. It was expensive then, i didn't foresee their value skyrocketing.
On the plus side, I'm the only one to have done it AFAIK...lol


----------



## bound (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Rat (Apr 11, 2013)

Brain your M6 collection is growing :thumbsup:

How about some Cross-Hair M3 Action
The one on the left is not in its original form. 
I purchased it as body only found a tailcap of the same age but still looking for a bezel. As you can see the logo was made to long for the body.
The rest are all minty most NIB. 





The rarer bezel in the middle





:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to cry Will. It's beautiful and I'm so jealous! Haha. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rat (Apr 14, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hahaha Will... Wouldn't you want to know. It's a regular M4 i had cerakoted armor black.
> 
> It's one of my grail lights. I love the look and feel.
> I just can't believe in hindsight i coated a mint SW01 fatty. It was expensive then, i didn't foresee their value skyrocketing.
> On the plus side, I'm the only one to have done it AFAIK...lol



I remember that one. How could I forget a mint SW01 sacrificed that's just criminal.
But looks very sweet :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## bound (Apr 19, 2013)

M4


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 19, 2013)

Newest on the far left.


----------



## Rat (Apr 19, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Newest on the far left.



Sweet another original cross-hair M3 good find James :thumbsup: I have a weak spot for those.
Looking at all your lights in the back ground you need a display cabinet big time at the rate you buy lights you better make it a big one.





bound said:


> M4



Brian Old Stock New In Box just how I like them :thumbsup:
Another good score.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok than my turn I have this on its way to me  SCORE!

It’s an Old Stock NIB wrapped M6 never been opened. The box is an early one so it should be a cross-hair I would say. But you really never know whats inside the box. I am hoping it’s one I have not got already.
I was thinking of doing a video unboxing for a little suspense 








MP who ?

:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 19, 2013)

Very Nice, i think you have too many crosshair logos. Time to send some over


----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2013)

Rat said:


> Brain your M6 collection is growing :thumbsup:
> 
> How about some Cross-Hair M3 Action
> The one on the left is not in its original form.
> ...





Rat said:


> Is that a blank M4 body ? Whats the history behind it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rat said:


> Sweet another original cross-hair M3 good find James :thumbsup: I have a weak spot for those.
> Looking at all your lights in the back ground you need a display cabinet big time at the rate you buy lights you better make it a big one.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Rat,
Great M3 Favorites!
No!
No!
No!
Not only is the M3, as well as M2, M6 .....................!


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 24, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Newest on the far left.



Glad ya got it James...I will miss it, but, I know it went to appreciative hands!


----------



## Rat (Apr 26, 2013)

bound said:


> Hello Rat,
> Great M3 Favorites!
> No!
> No!
> ...



OK seeing that you mentioned it here is the M2 new in box that I scored only a Snap shot.

I paid $180 for this and it was still wrapped up. The owner asked me what it was worth I told him around $250- $300 which I thought at the time was about right. He still sold it to me for $180 real nice guy and I have purchased a few from him lately. No need in thanking him as he does not get on the net.

A few weeks later one sold for $510 on eBay $510.00 that’s crazy. I know eBay’s is the last place you would want to by a rare Surefire but even that’s high for eBay. No wonder prices are going so high lately when somebody is willing to pay $500.00 for a 3 flats M2. Madness. Looks like there was three people fighting it out for it and I know you can get carried away in bidding wars. But WOW.
*But note the seller said it was a cross-hair logo which it is not. Maybe the buyers went so high thinking it was.*

Here is my one NIB





The one that sold for $510
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190819772921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

:wave:


----------



## bound (Apr 28, 2013)

Rat said:


> OK seeing that you mentioned it here is the M2 new in box that I scored only a Snap shot.
> 
> I paid $180 for this and it was still wrapped up. The owner asked me what it was worth I told him around $250- $300 which I thought at the time was about right. He still sold it to me for $180 real nice guy and I have purchased a few from him lately. No need in thanking him as he does not get on the net.
> 
> ...


Hello,congratulations guy Rat, with a good price for a great m2!like you said, our memories of cpfmarketplace & ebay was once a lover's paradise,but after 2012, the happy time has gone!
although, still have a lot of rare flashlight, however, their price bring us is not happy, but it is： wealth！
:thinking:


----------



## Rat (May 1, 2013)

bound said:


> their price bring us is not happy, but it is： wealth！
> :thinking:



You can say that again. 
The demand is there so I suppose you can only expect the prices to go up. Good if we ever want to sell our collection :thinking:........... 





The three versions of the *M1*. 
As *tobrien* discovered note the four slots in the early version and the tail cap is longer on the currant version.






Hey Tobrien I scored the low serial number only a few days after asking about yours somebody is looking after me up there.

:wave:


----------



## tobrien (May 1, 2013)

Rat said:


> You can say that again.
> [FONT=&]The demand is there so I suppose you can only expect the prices to go up. Good if we ever want to sell our collection[/FONT] :thinking:...........
> 
> 
> ...



big congratulations buddy! nice scores!


----------



## bound (May 2, 2013)

Rat said:


> You can say that again.
> The demand is there so I suppose you can only expect the prices to go up. Good if we ever want to sell our collection :thinking:...........
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Rat,
Very good M1 collection, a lot of your collection to see the difference between different periods.
The SureFire M1 products: Is their technology more advanced, but the ring is more and more? ?:nana:
I see the difference between these three M1's main body on the ring, the old product is a 3-membered rings, the latter part is a 4-membered rings.


----------



## JCD (May 4, 2013)

Rat said:


> Did not know of two M6 lights having spelling mistakes. I only knew of the Magnumtlight so there is also a Millenium missing "n"
> Thanks for the heads up now I need to add both M6's with the spelling mistakes to my list.



I have an incoming M6 Mille*n*ium! It is my first M6, so I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Rat (May 6, 2013)

JCD said:


> I have an incoming M6 Mille*n*ium! It is my first M6, so I'm pretty excited about it!



Sweet nice score :thumbsup: 

Pictures please when you get it. 
I would also like to know the serial number 

Hey Light Junk if you are reading this how about a serial number of yours please.


:wave:


----------



## Brigadier (May 6, 2013)

JCD said:


> I have an incoming M6 Mille*n*ium! It is my first M6, so I'm pretty excited about it!



Get yourself a PhD-M6 for it.


----------



## cland72 (May 6, 2013)

Brigadier said:


> Get yourself a PhD-M6 for it.



+1. I LOVE being able to run my M6 in incan form without worrying about burning through primaries.


----------



## HotWire (May 6, 2013)

You guys been photographing my lights! lol I've got M3s, M4s, and a couple of M6s with (mostly) different incan setups and some with LED towers! I love the SW01 switches. I have several, want more..... I need a camera!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 7, 2013)

Pics or lies! Lol.
Show us what you have


----------



## Rat (May 7, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Pics or lies! Lol.
> Show us what you have



Very subtle James 

I like silgt famous saying its a little softer *"Pictures or it did not Happen"*

Just having some fun Hotwire but would love to see your collection. You can still get good shots with most Mobile phones. You just need good light.


:wave:


----------



## LightJunk (May 9, 2013)

Rat said:


> Hey Light Junk if you are reading this how about a serial number of yours please.
> :wave:



Mine is B39968


----------



## Rat (May 9, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> Mine is B39968



Thanks *lightJunk* that great news. *JCD* M6 also starts with B39### 
So now I know what serial number to look out for.

Pics JCD when you get it please.

:wave:


----------



## JCD (May 14, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*




_I can't find millenium anywhere on the periodic table._




_Since it's an incan, I wonder if it's even bright enough to light a path to the bathroom at night._




_Are misspelled words in the laser etching covered by Surefire's No Hassle warranty?_


----------



## tobrien (May 14, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*

^
maybe I'm losing my mind, but what's misspelled?

Millenium Special Operations Series

M6 Guardian 

US Patents

all spelled correctly?


----------



## JCD (May 14, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*



tobrien said:


> ^
> maybe I'm losing my mind, but what's misspelled?
> 
> Millenium Special Operations Series
> ...



_Millennium_ has two _n_'s when spelled correctly. Seeing it spelled incorrectly in the etching is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## tobrien (May 14, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*



JCD said:


> _Millennium_ has two _n_'s when spelled correctly. Seeing it spelled incorrectly in the etching is going to drive me crazy!



oh lawd. i can't believe I didn't even think about it haha. omg


----------



## JCD (May 24, 2013)

LightJunk said:


> Mine is B39968





Rat said:


> Thanks *lightJunk* that great news. *JCD* M6 also starts with B39###



So now I know what serial number to look out for.
I just saw pics of a M6 Mille*n*ium Series with an A007xxx serial number.

As I understand, _A_ serial numbered lights and _B_ serial numbered lights were etched in different facilities. If that's the case, then the Mille*n*ium error lights came from both facilities.


----------



## Rat (May 31, 2013)

Rat said:


> I have this on its way to me  SCORE!
> It’s an Old Stock NIB wrapped M6 never been opened. The box is an early one so it should be a cross-hair I would say. But you really never know whats inside the box. I am hoping it’s one I have not got already.
> I was thinking of doing a video unboxing for a little suspense
> 
> ...



The wait is over so what was in the box ?
I knew it was going to be a cross-hair logo because of the old box. I am hoping for one of the early block letting ones or even better one of the Magnum*t*light M6's. Just hope its one I have not got already.

Here you go the OLD Stock NIB unboxing. I forgot I was filming at one stage and checked it out myself lol.


----------



## cland72 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*



JCD said:


> [URL]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7288/8737851331_065a4c9b4c.jpg[/URL]
> _I can't find millenium anywhere on the periodic table._
> 
> [URL]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/8738969934_ce76c0b1e2.jpg[/URL]
> ...



LOL, love the sarcasm. Might as well give it away, what with it being a useless incan, along with the fact that they had the audacity to misspell the wording on the light.


----------



## 880arm (May 31, 2013)

Rat said:


> The wait is over so what was in the box ?
> I knew it was going to be a cross-hair logo because of the old box. I am hoping for one of the early block letting ones or even better one of the Magnum*t*light M6's. Just hope its one I have not got already.
> 
> Here you go the OLD Stock NIB unboxing. I forgot I was filming at one stage and checked it out myself lol.



Congratulations and great vid Rat! Are there plans for a sequel??


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 31, 2013)

*Re: It's official. I'm a Millenium Series addict.*



JCD said:


> _Millennium_ has two _n_'s when spelled correctly. Seeing it spelled incorrectly in the etching is going to drive me crazy!



Looks like a very rare collectible M6, what with Millennium misspelled. My M6 has the proper spelling of the word. 

Bill


----------



## Rat (Jun 1, 2013)

880arm said:


> Congratulations and great vid Rat! Are there plans for a sequel??




Thanks it’s a lot quicker than setting up all the camera gear. I still like a good photo better. 
I will do a few more vid's for sure if I get my hands on any more special lights that is.

Well not the M6 I was hoping for. I already have his twin brother A000303 and traded his other bother A000311 not long ago. This one was A000349. 
I sort of knew it was going to be the same. That was the third NIB old stock M6 I got from the same guy. He must have purchased them all at the same time I think.
Future trade I would say.

Till next time :wave:

*EDIT : A000349 M6 "traded with Glowmo"*


----------



## Hesh68 (Jun 9, 2013)

Just looking at this thread and checked a secondhand M6 I picked up recently. A0142## they have changed the spelling to Millennium


----------



## cland72 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just snagged a M2 Millenium body on ebay for $42, I consider it a good deal.

Give me your advice CPF M-series fans: do I go with a shock isolated HA bezel to keep it "accurate", or just stick a Z44 on there?


----------



## Rat (Jun 13, 2013)

Hesh68 said:


> Just looking at this thread and checked a secondhand M6 I picked up recently. A0142## they have changed the spelling to Millennium



Hi Hesh
You will find the M6's are spelt Millennium that's normal. But they did make a few with spelling mistakes they are the rare ones and very hard to find. They are the Mille*n*ium and the early Magnum*t*light.






cland72 said:


> Just snagged a M2 Millenium body on ebay for $42, I consider it a good deal.
> 
> Give me your advice CPF M-series fans: do I go with a shock isolated HA bezel to keep it "accurate", or just stick a Z44 on there?



If it's going to become a user than I would not use a isolated bezel the foam is a pain with drop inn's. A Z44 or if using a high output drop in go a cryos bezel.

:wave:


----------



## LightJaguar (Jun 13, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Just snagged a M2 Millenium body on ebay for $42, I consider it a good deal.
> 
> Give me your advice CPF M-series fans: do I go with a shock isolated HA bezel to keep it "accurate", or just stick a Z44 on there?



This is one is Easy to answer. Buy the shock isolated HA bezel, wrapped it up nicely and keep it somewhere safe, preferably with other Surefire stuff. Then buy a Z44 bezel and stick it on there and use it . That's what a true flashaholic would do anyways. 
Depending on your level of insanity however you could also buy a shock isolated bezel and install it. Then buy a Z44 bezel complete with a C2 body and taicap. Then you might as well buy an L5 bezel complete with the body and tailcap. Let's not forget that there are two different M2 bezels (old school ribbed, and newer one).


----------



## cland72 (Jun 13, 2013)

It'll be a user, no shelf queens in my house. I have a HA bezel & glass laying around, just need to buy a steel bezel ring and I'll just need a tailcap!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 15, 2013)

what are you guys' impressions on the M4 so far as upgrading is concerned?

I'm suddenly _*really*_ tempted to get a NIB or mint M4 and get it bored to 18mm (for 2x 18650), but can I install Nailbender modules in its turbohead?

and is the M4 body wall thick enough for a good 18mm bore?


----------



## cland72 (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching the nba finals 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally got one of the spelling error M6’s.
I have had a few opportunities to purchase the M6 with this spelling error but they have not been in good enough condition for me to live with (I am too fussy). One thing I have learnt with collecting Surefire lights is you need patient.
The hunt continues for the magnum*t*light :thumbsup:


So finally a New In Box M6 Mille*n*ium A007320


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great score Will! 
And in pristine condition...

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## tobrien (Jun 19, 2013)

Dang, how long did this spelling error go on for? Haha 


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## JCD (Jun 19, 2013)

Rat said:


> Finally got one of the spelling error M6’s.
> I have had a few opportunities to purchase the M6 with this spelling error but they have not been in good enough condition for me to live with (I am too fussy). One thing I have learnt with collecting Surefire lights is you need patient.
> 
> So finally a New In Box M6 Mille*n*ium A007320



Nice find! Now you need the B-series serial number version!


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2013)

JCD said:


> Nice find! Now you need the B-series serial number version!




arrr: poop I did not think of that does it ever end 


:wave:


----------



## archimedes (Jun 19, 2013)

cland72 said:


> It'll be a user, no shelf queens in my house. I have a HA bezel & glass laying around, just need to buy a steel bezel ring and I'll just need a tailcap!



I suggest the *RPM* ... :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Jun 19, 2013)

tobrien said:


> what are you guys' impressions on the M4 so far as upgrading is concerned?
> 
> I'm suddenly _*really*_ tempted to get a NIB or mint M4 and get it bored to 18mm (for 2x 18650), but can I install Nailbender modules in its turbohead?
> 
> and is the M4 body wall thick enough for a good 18mm bore?



I use the Malkoff MD60N


----------



## Glowmo (Jun 20, 2013)

Rat said:


> Finally got one of the spelling error M6’s.
> I have had a few opportunities to purchase the M6 with this spelling error but they have not been in good enough condition for me to live with (I am too fussy). One thing I have learnt with collecting Surefire lights is you need patient.
> The hunt continues for the magnum*t*light :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Nice to see that my Mille*n*ium M6 found a new good home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat (Jun 20, 2013)

Glowmo said:


> Nice to see that my Mille*n*ium M6 found a new good home. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the trade :thumbsup: minty lights are my favorite I love it. 

:wave:


----------



## tobrien (Jul 3, 2013)

archimedes said:


> I use the Malkoff MD60N


late response: thanks! I think an MD60 may be a good option. 

does nailbender's D36 stuff not work in MD4s?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 3, 2013)

Of all my lights, all my dropins, i hate the MD60s tint the most (MD10 very very close second). It's horrible. You have to not have any light to compare it to in order to like it.


----------



## el_Pablo (Jul 25, 2013)

still missing the M6 & M4.
















Cheers!


----------



## Silgt (Aug 20, 2013)

WoW...a 1st Gen M3 just went for $610 plus shipping over at fleabay. Wondered how much we can take those crazy prices over there as a gauge for general market pricing for any item?


----------



## bound (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all,
I have an M-series immediately got! Let me surprise baby!魔鬼：
Who is it? ? ?娜娜：


----------



## Rat (Aug 22, 2013)

bound said:


> Hi all,
> I have an M-series immediately got! Let me surprise baby!魔鬼：
> Who is it? ? ?娜娜：



M3 cross-hair ?
EDIT: new guess M6 Magnum*t*light "spelling mistake" ?


----------



## bound (Aug 22, 2013)

Rat said:


> M3 cross-hair ?


NO NO NO.............：调皮：


----------



## tobrien (Sep 9, 2013)

well, I have an M4 coming in the mail now! 

If I ever get an M6 that'll complete my M-series lineup (I'm not counting the M3T as a separate light for my purposes)

M1
M2
M3
M4

is this a bad thing?


----------



## Rat (Sep 10, 2013)

bound said:


> NO NO NO.............：调皮：



You forgot to tell all the boys what it is ? 





tobrien said:


> well, I have an M4 coming in the mail now!
> 
> If I ever get an M6 that'll complete my M-series lineup (I'm not counting the M3T as a separate light for my purposes)
> 
> ...



When you get the M6 as you know you are going to right ? Than you can start on all the generations of each M :devil: It never stops I been trying to stop for years.

:wave:


----------



## tobrien (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat said:


> When you get the M6 as you know you are going to right ? Than you can start on all the generations of each M :devil: It never stops I been trying to stop for years.
> 
> :wave:



well if owning M-series models is cool, consider me Miles Davis


----------



## bound (Oct 8, 2013)

*M6 A00031
*


----------



## 880arm (Oct 8, 2013)

bound said:


> *M6 A00031*



Beautiful light. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 8, 2013)

And in incredible condition. Very nice addition to the collection!


----------



## luisma (Oct 8, 2013)

Brian wow again this is one incredible light, this is the lowest serial number I have seen on the M6 version with the crosshairs logo. Great find and great condition too. Before James calls for it I will take it if you ever decide to sell it.  to Luis....lol

Luis


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 9, 2013)

bound said:


> *M6 A00031*




Very nice bound :thumbsup:. I like this version. The color and HA is amazing. Different than the others. 

Looks like your is more senior than mine - A00093






M6s' Crosshairs. I think I've posted this elsewhere but here it is again. The head on mine however was bitten by ants as it looked so sweet.











Cheers,
LJ


----------



## bound (Oct 10, 2013)

880arm said:


> Beautiful light. Thank you for sharing it.





jamesmtl514 said:


> And in incredible condition. Very nice addition to the collection!





luisma said:


> Brian wow again this is one incredible light, this is the lowest serial number I have seen on the M6 version with the crosshairs logo. Great find and great condition too. Before James calls for it I will take it if you ever decide to sell it.  to Luis....lol
> 
> Luis





LightJunk said:


> Very nice bound :thumbsup:. I like this version. The color and HA is amazing. Different than the others.
> 
> Looks like your is more senior than mine - A00093
> 
> ...


Thank all for your appreciation!
Brian


----------



## Tana (Feb 2, 2014)

Time to wake up this awesome thread... I've had old skool M2 for a while (with damaged bezel and tail) but never took it as M series - but C2 series... 

But thanks to a special member here I am now a proud owner of brand new Surefire M3 !!! A new saga begins...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats Tana on the M3. They are awesome!


----------



## Tana (Feb 4, 2014)

jamesmtl514 said:


> Congrats Tana on the M3. They are awesome!



Thanks, James... can't wait to finally grab it and play with it... should be few weeks from now... :thumbsup:


----------



## UDT (Apr 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Ok I think I have most of the M2 Generations plus one proto type. Correct me if I have anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 1# 1st​ Gen* *The Centurion.* Logo: Crosshair & Centurion blank on the other side. Old school clip, three flats version, plane Z44 bezel and laser products tailcap.
> ...




I have found Centurion M2 at my collection yesterday. It looks exactly as Mod.2 on picture above with crosshair logo, but has head from Mod.3. I do not know why. I bought it from SF dealer without box and papers, it was display model. I do not presume that he changed heads, it was the only one M2 he had for sale (I bought all old bulb models from him: 2x M3, M2, E2Z, LEDs L6, L1) . Maybe production run changes from Mod. 2 to Mod. 3? Serial no. is A03xxx. Sorry, I can not post attachments as a newbie here.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 16, 2014)

E2Z? Pics or typo?


----------



## UDT (Apr 17, 2014)

jamesmtl514 said:


> E2Z? Pics or typo?


 it is black Z2, sorry for mistake, I wrote from my memory.


----------



## Tana (Jun 30, 2014)

OH, NO !!! IT'S THE GODZILLA !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Jun 30, 2014)

cute turtle, buddy!


----------



## bound (Jul 21, 2014)

M3















Serial number:
A00105
A00445
A00719
A00146
A01843


----------



## luisma (Jul 21, 2014)

bound said:


> M3



Bryan the links are broken and the pictures are not showing up on the post 

Luis


----------



## bound (Jul 23, 2014)

luisma said:


> Bryan the links are broken and the pictures are not showing up on the post
> 
> Luis


Hi Luis, 
I do not know, because I can open the picture. However, when I try to upload images using flickr.com not always successful, it seems that I need to be patient and try again, I hope these pictures repaired as soon as possible.
Brian


----------



## johnlock (Jul 24, 2014)

UDT said:


> I have found Centurion M2 at my collection yesterday. It looks exactly as Mod.2 on picture above with crosshair logo, but has head from Mod.3. I do not know why. I bought it from SF dealer without box and papers, it was display model. I do not presume that he changed heads, it was the only one M2 he had for sale (I bought all old bulb models from him: 2x M3, M2, E2Z, LEDs L6, L1) . Maybe production run changes from Mod. 2 to Mod. 3? Serial no. is A03xxx. Sorry, I can not post attachments as a newbie here.



Hey, do you have some photos of your LEDs L6? I'm looking to upgrade my Centurion C3 that I have for ages or to buy a new model but still cannot decide which one.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 24, 2014)

johnlock said:


> Hey, do you have some photos of your LEDs L6? I'm looking to upgrade my Centurion C3 that I have for ages or to buy a new model but still cannot decide which one.



look at offerings from www.malkoffdevices.com for C3 upgrade modules (aka P60 modules)

I think you'll be quite pleased with an M61W or an M91AW


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 24, 2014)

delete


----------



## cland72 (Aug 5, 2014)

Putting this here since a C2 is basically a M2...

Many moons ago I scored an eBay listing that had both a Surefire Scout and C2-HA light. The C2 had been used, but not abused. I removed the P60 and replaced it with a Malkoff M61L 219, and I find it is my favorite light to use around the house when I need a decent amount of light for a decent period of time. The host already has enough slight wear that I'm not concerned with putting it to use, the price was definitely right, and it is bulletproof. Not to mention it has a nice blend of usefulness: solid, robust build of a 6P, the long clip which is good for pocket carry, as well as the rubber grip (reminiscent of the Z2) that allows use with a handgun. I'm pretty sure if I could only have one light, it would be the C2 with a Malkoff drop in.

As a matter of fact, the cable/internet repair guy came to the house a couple days ago, and we were in the attic. He whipped out his flip phone to use the built in flashlight, and I pulled out the C2. The M61L 219A did an amazing job giving a nice even area light with perfect color rendition.

I'll try to get a picture when I get home since pictures are always nice 

Edited to add pics:


----------



## Remco (Aug 5, 2014)

UDT said:


> I have found Centurion M2 at my collection yesterday. It looks exactly as Mod.2 on picture above with crosshair logo, but has head from Mod.3. I do not know why. I bought it from SF dealer without box and papers, it was display model. I do not presume that he changed heads, it was the only one M2 he had for sale (I bought all old bulb models from him: 2x M3, M2, E2Z, LEDs L6, L1) . Maybe production run changes from Mod. 2 to Mod. 3? Serial no. is A03xxx. Sorry, I can not post attachments as a newbie here.




It sounds as if we have the same light.






I purchased this light new from a Surefire dealer and carried it for several years.






My wife liked this light so much, it found a new home in the top drawer of her nightstand.






With my only other Surefire handheld in the background.






i do have another Millennium, but it's an IMPL weapon light.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 5, 2014)

nice stuff remco!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 18, 2014)

I was messing around Friday night with my 9P, A19, Lumens Factory C-M adapter, and a Z46 from my M961. Two 17670s pair with a MN11 makes for some pretty wicked bright light that out-throws its lumen rating. Jeez, love me some 9v incan goodness. Maybe I'll keep my eye out for a used turbohead and build me a poor man's M4.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 18, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I was messing around Friday night with my 9P, A19, Lumens Factory C-M adapter, and a Z46 from my M961. Two 17670s pair with a MN11 makes for some pretty wicked bright light that out-throws its lumen rating. Jeez, love me some 9v incan goodness. Maybe I'll keep my eye out for a used turbohead and build me a poor man's M4.


thanks for the tip! I'll try out two 17670s and an MN11 in my M4. How's runtime?


----------



## cland72 (Aug 18, 2014)

tobrien said:


> thanks for the tip! I'll try out two 17670s and an MN11 in my M4. How's runtime?



Well, it pulls 2.5 amps. I'm guessing you'd want to stop when the batteries were at half capacity (800mah), so I'd assume about a 20 minute runtime. You could do slightly better with a pair of 16650 (2000mah as opposed to the AW17670 1600mah).


----------



## tobrien (Aug 19, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Well, it pulls 2.5 amps. I'm guessing you'd want to stop when the batteries were at half capacity (800mah), so I'd assume about a 20 minute runtime. You could do slightly better with a pair of 16650 (2000mah as opposed to the AW17670 1600mah).



gotcha, thank you buddy! Is it worth doing since I already have an M4? I have an MN61 bulb in right now


----------



## cland72 (Aug 19, 2014)

tobrien said:


> gotcha, thank you buddy! Is it worth doing since I already have an M4? I have an MN61 bulb in right now



I think, if I were you, I'd get a MN15 bulb to run w/ 2x17670. That would give you a light that would probably run for 40-50 minutes (or more) and you could also retain the turbo head. If you went with a MN10/MN11, you'd have to swap the TH for a Z46 (M3 head).

Unfortunately there aren't any rechargeable solutions (that I'm aware of) to run the MN60 or MN61 in the M4 host.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 19, 2014)

cland72 said:


> I think, if I were you, I'd get a MN15 bulb to run w/ 2x17670. That would give you a light that would probably run for 40-50 minutes (or more) and you could also retain the turbo head. If you went with a MN10/MN11, you'd have to swap the TH for a Z46 (M3 head).
> 
> Unfortunately there aren't any rechargeable solutions (that I'm aware of) to run the MN60 or MN61 in the M4 host.


thank you sir. I'm pretty sure I have an MN15 on the shelf still so I can put that in there. Thanks for your help man, I really appreciate it! You've got some good ideas. 

Yeah I figured nothing rechargeable for the MN60 and MN61 because I don't think I've heard of that yet either


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cland72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mr.Freeze said:


> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Diverse/P1030467.jpg
> http://www.raptor-rider.de/pixlie/upload/Knives&Lights/P1030472.jpg



Love those older HA Surefires. Makes me wish I'd gotten into lights 10 years sooner.


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Aug 20, 2014)

thank you!

i love this old ladies to, the best what sf ever build. i never would trade them against the new stuff!


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## MBentz (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice M2s. All these years and I've never had an M2. I need to bite the bullet and just get one before they get crazier in price.


----------



## bound (Sep 29, 2014)

M6


----------



## Tana (Nov 9, 2014)

How about a LED module to turn an M1 beauty into EDC (and still keep fully reversible to stock IR) ???


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 9, 2014)

Tana said:


> How about a LED module to turn an M1 beauty into EDC (and still keep fully reversible to stock IR) ???



Would be nice. Which driver and LED.

Bill


----------



## Raggasonic (Nov 10, 2014)

My only "M" at the moment : 




Got a M3 on its way and I'm about to take the plunge on a M6...

What's the better option to use rechargeables in a M6 ? CR123 are quite expensive and hard to find here...


----------



## cland72 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys and gals. I've been in this game a while, but was totally set back when I opened a package today. I was expecting a Z46 type bezel, but this appears to be one of the more sought after old school M3 heads. I was going to use it as a knock around head for a weapon light, but don't want to ding up what is a pretty much mint sample if it's of value to a CPF collector.

Also, I'm completely clueless as to what type of bulbs the orange and pink bases represent. I want to say I've read here on CPF that the older color-based bulbs (not black) are potentially dangerous due to the propensity to explode.

Any thoughts or input?


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 3, 2014)

I recently found that one of the shop in my area was clearing out the old incandescent Surefire series.
They were out of the C2s but the had 2 M2, of which 1 had a broken rubber grip ring.
So yeah, i took the plunge & got the okie looking one for about SGD $100.


----------



## luisma (Dec 3, 2014)

So nice a head yes they are rare and please don't use it, if you are going to sell it let me know i'll take it, i need one for a crosshairs M3 i have. On the bulbs i have asked the same questions to some of the member and I have not gotten any answers either, i have some of the same color bulbs you have.

thanks 

Luis



cland72 said:


> Hey guys and gals. I've been in this game a while, but was totally set back when I opened a package today. I was expecting a Z46 type bezel, but this appears to be one of the more sought after old school M3 heads. I was going to use it as a knock around head for a weapon light, but don't want to ding up what is a pretty much mint sample if it's of value to a CPF collector.
> 
> Also, I'm completely clueless as to what type of bulbs the orange and pink bases represent. I want to say I've read here on CPF that the older color-based bulbs (not black) are potentially dangerous due to the propensity to explode.
> 
> Any thoughts or input?


----------



## Tana (Dec 4, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would be nice. Which driver and LED.
> 
> Bill



Uh, oh... sorry... I missed this question...

Choice of LEDs is: XPG2, XPE2, Nichia 219B and drivers are the same I'm using for my TripLED, SingLED, Reflector builds - linear (pre-set or programmable) or boost (optimized for single primary cell but limited availability)...

Here's the pic of Nichia 219B at 1.4 Amps and custom driver with pre-set 2-mode, Low/High and off-time no memory...


----------



## el_Pablo (Feb 2, 2015)

Got time to take picture of my custom 3D printed carrier 3x 16650 or 17670 in series (could be wired parallel too), 12.6V and a custom led tower with a XPE2 on copper @3amp.

I gladly share the blueprint with the community, so fell free to download the part to make the carrier, *as long as you don't use it in a commercial way*.

Renders ready to print (you still need the springs, cables etc..):

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u891i049l5shkeg/AAD4OXVe0TbLh_fMP1jCi6YUa?dl=0
































Thanks


----------



## AndyF (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice, both the carrier and tower.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr.Freeze (Jun 22, 2015)

my m3 family:


----------



## UDT (Jun 23, 2015)

Back to my previous reply about my Centurion M2. My one has: 3 flat body with old style clip (without lanyard hole), SF crosshair logo with SN (A038xx) and Millenium series M2 Centurion on the other side (no US patents etc.); ribbed shock absorbing plane bezel with NO hot surface markings; tailcap switch with www.surefire.com and Surefire USA. Tail cap has slightly different colour - gray, whereas body + bezel are dark green. It came from SF authorized dealer, without box and accessories. I do not presume that dealer changed any part of it. Tailcap has a groove for correct position for operation - the same as body.

Any idea which version is it? It looks like gen. 2 + gen. 3 or gen. 2.5 ??? Maybe someone here know range of #SN for each generation...


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 26, 2015)

A little something to keep this thread kicking:


----------



## tobrien (Jul 26, 2015)

very nice ^


----------



## scout24 (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there a functional difference between the two styles of shock isolated M2 bezels? Both being made for P60/61 lamp assemblies, heat dissapation can't be the reason for the different designs. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## altermann (Nov 15, 2015)

Love Millennius series


----------



## T45 (Dec 7, 2015)

My one and only M3. It's my favorite M3


----------

